# Preparing for EMT-B Lift Test



## spiffykat (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey guys! I imagine this question is asked on here quite a bit, but I thought I'd get another opinion before I go through my lift test.
Background info: I'm a 22 y/o female, 5'6", average build. About two months ago I interviewed with an IFT company in LA, got a job offer, but failed the lift test. For the test I had to take ~150 lb patient out of an ambulance using the stretcher, wheel them inside, then transfer them onto a stair chair and up a full flight of stairs, back down and into the ambulance. I was able to make it up the stairs, but halfway down I pooped out. Luckily the manager liked me and advised me to take some time off, hit the gym and come back when I was ready to retest. 
I've been doing crossfit for two months and I'm now able to dead lift 100 lbs and back squat 65...which is a lot more than I could lift when I started. 
I'm thinking of retesting this week. Good idea? Or should I take another month till I can lift more?


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 7, 2015)

I believe in you!


----------



## wtferick (Apr 7, 2015)

spiffykat said:


> Hey guys! I imagine this question is asked on here quite a bit, but I thought I'd get another opinion before I go through my lift test.
> Background info: I'm a 22 y/o female, 5'6", average build. About two months ago I interviewed with an IFT company in LA, got a job offer, but failed the lift test. For the test I had to take ~150 lb patient out of an ambulance using the stretcher, wheel them inside, then transfer them onto a stair chair and up a full flight of stairs, back down and into the ambulance. I was able to make it up the stairs, but halfway down I pooped out. Luckily the manager liked me and advised me to take some time off, hit the gym and come back when I was ready to retest.
> I've been doing crossfit for two months and I'm now able to dead lift 100 lbs and back squat 65...which is a lot more than I could lift when I started.
> I'm thinking of retesting this week. Good idea? Or should I take another month till I can lift more?


Myself 5'8 weighing about 145 plus my partner female 5 foot weighing at 90 pounds. Up stairs, down stairs, lifting 400 pounds Non electrical gurney. Its doable 
your ready!


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 7, 2015)

spiffykat said:


> I imagine this question is asked on here quite a bit



You have know idea haha, you should be fine as long as you remember to use your legs.


----------



## spiffykat (Apr 7, 2015)

Bahaha thanks everyone!


----------

